# Name the jawbone



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

They did have three very small sharp front teeth before I packed them out. What did they come from?

Maybe not 'very small" let's go with half an inch front teeth.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Find those by the first spot or the 2nd?


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I've been up some nasty stuff closer to home recently. 
Those spots are reserved for you and longer outings on my end my friend. I reeeeally want to do a two or three day on spot 2 moving north.

BUT

I have about 10 pages worth + of essays due by next friday 🤪


But the fever runs deep...tough to resist.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That's an ungulate of some sort. Ill guess an elk.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

My son found it. He is excited to say the least. My kids being home schooled get excited over things like this and rocks. Everytime I take him with me he comes back with lots of treasures.

I'll let him know an elk has been suggested. I might even take it to a biologist with him just to fuel the fire a bit.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

looks like a deer


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Placing a ruler next to it so that we can see just how big they are would help a lot. 

My guess is a deer.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Critter said:


> Placing a ruler next to it so that we can see just how big they are would help a lot.
> 
> My guess is a deer.


GENIUS idea! I'll do that when I get home.


----------

